# Quel casque micro pour mon Mac Pro ?



## herve72 (2 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer le softphone Xlite sur mon Mac Pro (SIP sur Freebox). Visiblement, tout fonctionne bien... La voix de l'appelant est de bonne qualité sur les enceintes que j'ai connecté sur ma machine. en revanche, je n'ai pas encore acheté de casque micro.

Je viens de m'en acheter un mais je découvre chez moi (oups) que le casque micro se branche via deux jacks. Or, sur mon Mac Pro, je n'ai pas de prises femmes Jack. en réalité, je n'ai qu'une prise Jack en façade (sur laquelle d'ailleurs j'ai branché mes enceintes). Compte tenu de cette particularité, quel casque micro acheter ?
Y a-t-il des casques spécial Mac ? Spécial Mac Pro ?
Dois-je opter pour l'USB ?
Sachant que je voudrais pas dépenser trop cher...

Merci d'avance,

RV


----------



## dmo95 (2 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Et bien pour les casques/micro il faut bien deux jacks un pour le son (sortie) et un pour le micro (entré), sinon en effet il existe des casques moyennant un coup plus élevé qui ont une petite carte son intégré et ceux ci se connectent via l'usb.

Pour ce qui est des casques spécifiquement pour mac je ne suis pas sur que cela existe ...

Sinon les casques qui restent bon marché et qui sont de bonnes qualitées restent les casques de gamers à savoir Sennheiser, Plantronics (très fragile) tous deux proposant des modèles avec carte son intégré et d'autres comme Icemat (sans micro, ni carte son intégré).

Voilà j'éspère avoir répondu à ta quéstion


----------



## herve72 (2 Juin 2007)

Mrci ! J'ai fini par acheter un casque micro informatique et non téléphonique... Casque micro classique que j'ai connecté sur une prise USB de mon Mac Pro. Mais je me heurte à un autre problème...

Quelle configuration dans Xlite pour le casque ?

J'ai en effet un problème de micro. Autant j'entends sans problème la personne que j'appelle, autant celle-ci ne m'attend pas comme si mon micro  ne fonctionnait pas.. ou était mal configuré.

En réalité, dans les "préférences", rubrique "Devices" de Xlite, je ne sais pas ce que je dois sélectionner concernant le Headset et le Speakerphone.

Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

Pas moi désolé, je n'ai pas encore mon MB ...  c'est trop long


----------

